# First attempt at shading/coloring



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm kinda new when it comes to photo shop and stuff like that(I used paint.net) So I tried to color in a eevee outline that I got off of eonlight vally







I think It turned out good for a first attempt,opinions please.

ps.I may not be getting photoshop for a while so I'm kinda stuck with the free stuff.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats quite nice- the shading isnt very realistic, but its nice.

However, I must say i cant really give any serious comments because I myself used to have flash 8, only to have it killed by computer bugs. I use paint- Altohugh there was one time i used photoshop. Was quite bad. Anyway, good job, and keep on that way!


----------

